# Accu-Bale Error Code



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a Vermeer 5410 baler. After cleaning and greasing this morning, I am getting an error code- "E54- Actuator extend shorted to battery". I think this the extend actuator for loading the net. Any ideas? I'm not finding anything loose and not sure I understand how something can short to battery. Thanks for any insight.

Greenhaw


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Check battery connections.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My guess would be the ground wire is not fully made up. When the net load is used, the system will draw more current.
I would tighten the ground wire feeding the baler and see if that works.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Another thing to check If this is the first run of the season I would go to the settings and make sure it is set on your baler ie 5410, It may have reset itself to another model, May sound crazy but I had all sorts of erorr codes when that happens. unplugged battery and it will reset to defaults. good luck Martin


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

Checked ground and removed several plugs, blew them out and put back together. Whatever I did, it fixed the problem. Thanks for the responses.

Greenhaw


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am glad you solved the problem.

I saw your new question about net wrap. (The link is not working, I found it through your profile).

The net tension will vary with different qualities of net.
Here is what I do and it works.
I tighten the brake until I can barely unroll the net by pulling on the end. The manual actually wants it to have a random small tear (called a window) in the finer pieces between the main strands when net is applied. If it is overly tight then an error message [E60 (no net feed)] will appear. It usually means the net has torn apart. Back off one turn until the message does not come up. 
With the tension this tight on a full roll I have to turn the roll a little by hand the first time out after the baler has not been used in a while. This just frees it up as the break may stick from being inactive.

There is a fine tune adjustment that can really make the net bang on.
Standing behind the baler, look on the right side where the net mechanism functions. There is a bolt sticking through the side of the baler. It sticks out and has a jam nut on the inside. It is right above a long arm that works the break.
The bolt is what determines the tension as the roll becomes smaller.
The "stop" bolt is moved side ways, usually a little toward the rear of the baler, allowing the tension to remain the same for any size roll of net.
Once it is set you never have to adjust anything unless you change the quality of the net.

Look at the thin pieces of flat metal that come down and cup under each belt on the back of the baler. They should fit lightly against each belt. If one is down a little it seems the net will catch on it. There is one bolt in a slot to adjust each one individually. Loosen the bolt and slide it up or down until it barely touches.
I had one down about an inch and it occasionally got caught on the net.
I do not claim to be an expert on this. I am running a new Vermeer for the first time this year. What I have related is what I learned from the initial adjustments and tweaks since then.
Happy baling!


----------

